# Norwich Union!?



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Went through Adrian Flux to get a quote for my soon to be R32 GTR. The best company came out as Norwich Union!? 

SInce when did they do competitive quotes for anyone under 90?

Just thought I'd spread the word.


----------



## johnmcq (Nov 24, 2003)

Have been with the N.U. for 10 years now through my broker and I have trackday cover. Btw i'm 89!


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Been with NU for about 4 years and in my experience they've got the ability to be very cheap if they have to be.


----------



## 32 GTR Guy NW (Jun 13, 2005)

Via the broker network, NU are one of the most competertive markets on imports, performance and high valued vehicles. have been for a while


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Admiral are usually cheaper (were for my GTS25T) but they don't have a model for the R32 GTR. There GTR models start in 1994 with the R33. Ho hum, they were only marginally cheaper and I'm glad I'm moving because I resent Admiral for their 10 month accelerator policies that they hooked me on at an early age. Oh the folly.


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

Hi guys, 

Am I missing something here, I'm pretty sure when I last went to get a quote on a skyline from NU one of the stipulations is that they don't insure imported cars  

ps, we are talking about Norwick Union Direct here?

Sev


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

As said above, try going through a broker that should help.


----------



## 32 GTR Guy NW (Jun 13, 2005)

No Sev - thats a seperate underwritting division - try a broker - not guaranteed to be the best tho!


----------

